

What’s the Point If We Can’t Have Fun? (Why the Universe Plays) - pron
http://thebaffler.com/past/whats_the_point_if_we_cant_have_fun/

======
NaNaN
Nice article. The last part of the article is just like supposing that
everybody want to be happy. I had ever argued with a friend for whatever
humans do is just for happiness, and he finally referred to determinism.

